# tebe, Mattia e nuovi giochetti erotici



## Tebina (26 Febbraio 2013)

l' altra sera ho chiesto a Mattia se insomma...si...ecco...perchè non facciamo un nuovo gioco?
-Che tipo di gioco. Niente schifezze.- mi ha risposto come se con  il mio flapflap fotonico, la boccuccia a cuore e i chiodi al vento, potessi proporgli che so. Un autopsia.
-Io mi spoglio e tu mi fotografi. Poi facciamo sesso e continuiamo a fotografarci...-
Sguardo perso nel vuoto. Come quello che ha quando apre il frigo 100 volte in 10 minuti.
Non mi sono arresa. 
Ho cominciato a _sinuoseggiargli _intorno, tutta gattosa, ricciolo selvaggio e...
-E poi cosa ne facciamo delle foto?- voce dubbiosa.
Ho intensificato. Mi sono tolta la maglietta e posizionata sopra di lui ad amazzone, con tanto di braccine intorno al collo -Ma poi le guardiamo insieme Matituccio , un prolungamento del piacere...o magari semplicemente le tieni tu e ogni tanto mi guardi.-flapflap super sexy.
Mi ha toccato un ricciolo.Poi un altro. Ha fatto scivolare l'indice sul contorno della mia mandibola. Poi è sceso sul collo. Sulle spalle.
Ha sorriso  e - _Ma che tieni nà capa? Ti senti bbbuono?_-
:unhappy: - Senti napulè, la mia testa sta benissimo e ci sono un sacco di persone che guardano le fotografie della compagna nuda!-
-_Miiiiiiiiii_, ma quietati, stai quieta _serpentas_!-
-Ma che serpentas. Mi vuoi dire cosa non ti piace del...-
-Tebe, amore mio, smetti di agitare le braccia che sembri un polipo  e senti, ma ti pare normale che dopo così tanti anni che stiamo insieme io possa provare piacere nel guardare te nuda in una foto? Fammi capire. Tu tireresti fuori una mia foto nudo e ti ecciteresti?-
-Ma si io...-
-Sei malata _in ta capa_! Ho la panza, i brufoli, e...-
-Ma tu mi piaci sempre. No, affrontiamo il discorso un attimo. Vuoi dire che mi vedi cesso?-
-No, non lo sei ma converrai con me che il mio sguardo su una tua foto nuda è diverso da quello che potrebbe dare che so...leandro. O Raggio di sole. -
-Ok, ho capito. Però scusa, mi stai dicendo che a prescindere  fare un gioco erotico di questo tipo non ti eccita perchè sono io. -
-E' anche una questione di odore diciamo.-
Ho aggrottato le sopracciglia -Odore?-
-Tu hai un odore, soprattutto al mattino che mi fa impazzire. -
-Al mattino?-
-Si. Al mattino. Di sera ti fai la doccia e sai di bagnoschiuma, ma al mattino, dopo che hai sudato un pò, assumi un odore...di pulito ma il tuo pulito. Quello della sera è pulito chimico. Il tuo pulito odora di te. E' un pulito che...-
-Ho capito Mattia, grazie. Quindi la foto non odora di me e non ti eccita.-
-Direi che hai centrato il punto. Sei proprio la più intelligente della coppia. -
-Quindi niente foto?-
-No. Niente foto.-





Oggi sono andata a ritirare il mio smartphone che si è criccato e il tipo dell'assistenza, mi ha accolto con un sorrisone a 89 denti.
Mi ha fatto lo sconto. ha fatto il brillantone spiegandomi per filo e per segno cosa aveva il cell. Mi ha regalato una batteria nuova....










Ops.


Non ho cancellato dall'album del cellulare le foto nuda che avevo fatto per Mattia.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Oh, qualcuno che apprezza e lo dimostra concretamente! 

(non capisco Mattia con il suo rifiuto, ma completamente riconosco come cosa vera buona e giusta che l'odore della donna amata è la cosa più eccitante del mondo -amatO per la donna... o per l'omosessuale... o quello della donna amata per la donna omosessuale... o di entrambi i generi per il bisex... insomma... )


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Io Mattia lo capisco.....Solo su questo giuro 

Nemmeno a me ecciterebbero le foto del mio uomo nudo. Oddio a dire il vero non mi eccitano in generale le foto di uomini nudi
Ricordo che il mio amante mi chiedeva spesso foto e gliele mandavo ma quando ricevevo le sue non provavo assolutamente nulla. Erano foto, niente odore, voce, sguardi. Solo foto statiche


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Mandale a me le foto. Io gradirei.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7465 ha detto:
			
		

> Mandale a me le foto. Io gradirei.


In effetti potrei fare una carrellata solo per "gli amici".
Tanto sono nuda ma non si vede proprio niente.



E mi faccio sesso da sola.
Sembro strafighissima



infatti il tipo dell'assistenza ha apprezzato parecchio


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla;bt7464 ha detto:
			
		

> Io Mattia lo capisco.....Solo su questo giuro
> 
> Nemmeno a me ecciterebbero le foto del mio uomo nudo. Oddio a dire il vero non mi eccitano in generale le foto di uomini nudi
> Ricordo che il mio amante mi chiedeva spesso foto e gliele mandavo ma quando ricevevo le sue non provavo assolutamente nulla. Erano foto, niente odore, voce, sguardi. Solo foto statiche


Hai ragione, però era solo un modo goliardico, anche perchè l'erotismo di Mattia è piuttosto da cartine animato e quando scopiamo ridiamo anche tanto.
Insomma. Con lui non è un sesso rouge, è un sesso goliardico che poteva starci con le foto.

Mi sono rotta il cazzo di non fare sesso.


Senti....non è che usciamo una sera io e te?
Sono nel buco nero depressione


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7463 ha detto:
			
		

> Oh, qualcuno che apprezza e lo dimostra concretamente!
> 
> (non capisco Mattia con il suo rifiuto, ma completamente riconosco come cosa vera buona e giusta che l'odore della donna amata è la cosa più eccitante del mondo -amatO per la donna... o per l'omosessuale... o quello della donna amata per la donna omosessuale... o di entrambi i generi per il bisex... insomma... )


Io ti amo, lo sai vero?:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7467 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione, però era solo un modo goliardico, anche perchè l'erotismo di Mattia è piuttosto da cartine animato e quando scopiamo ridiamo anche tanto.
> Insomma. Con lui non è un sesso rouge, è un sesso goliardico che poteva starci con le foto.
> 
> Mi sono rotta il cazzo di non fare sesso.
> ...


Certo....quando vuoi
Sentiamoci:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non era una proposta per una serata sessuosa vero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla;bt7470 ha detto:
			
		

> Non era una proposta per una serata sessuosa vero?



posso guardare??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7466 ha detto:
			
		

> In effetti potrei fare una carrellata solo per "gli amici".
> Tanto sono nuda ma non si vede proprio niente.
> 
> 
> ...



Approvatissimo!!! Mandare link. grazie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7468 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ti amo, lo sai vero?:smile:


ho già chiesto se posso guardare???


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7471 ha detto:
			
		

> posso guardare??


Certo


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7468 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ti amo, lo sai vero?:smile:


Non lo sapevo, ma ti ricambio con passione!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7473 ha detto:
			
		

> ho già chiesto se posso guardare???


Quanto sei disposto a pagare?


Sì, sono zoccola dentro.  :smile:


----------



## sparta_cus (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tu non lo capisci....è inutile....probabilmente Lui è oltre le foto, è già proiettato sui video.....:diavoletto:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7477 ha detto:
			
		

> Quanto sei disposto a pagare?
> 
> 
> Sì, sono zoccola dentro. :smile:


non pago.... sorry. Al massimo tutto in natura e solo se ci fosse uno scambio equo.


----------

